# Suche Programm um Elektroschaltungen aufzubauen & simuli



## Snake787 (12 Januar 2006)

Hi!
Bin gerade auf der suche nach einem Programm mit dem man Elektroschaltungen (Platinenschaltungen mit Dioden, Kondensaotren etc.) aufbauen sowie auch simulieren kann.
Kennt von euch jemand ein gutes Programm mit dem man dies realisieren kann??

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus
Schönen Gruß


----------



## laserdj (12 Januar 2006)

Moin,
Electronic Workbench

http://www.electronicsworkbench.com/html/prohom.html


Gruss jens


----------



## CrazyCat (13 Januar 2006)

Mit PSpice funktioniert das auch sehr gut.

Das Tool kann mehr oder weniger als Industriestandard betrachtet werden.

Kostenlose Demoversionen kann man unter folgendem Link beziehen:

http://www2.fht-esslingen.de/~beetz/h_pspice2/download_programme.html

Ich habe noch eine ältere Demoversion, bei der prinzipiell alles machbar war.
Lediglich die Größe des Simualtionsmodells war begrenzt.

Wo die Einschränkungen der neuen Demoversionen liegen kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------

